# Tageskarte Umraum München zum Forellenangeln



## azamoran (7. Juni 2020)

Hallo Anglerboard Gemeinde!

Ich würde gerne im Umraum München Forellen angeln und suche ein Gewässer wo ich eine Tageskarte bekomme! und vielleicht wenn es mir dort gefällt eine Mitgliedschaft!
Habt ihr was zu Empfehlen?
Ich wohne nähe Feringasee wie sieht es dort aus mit Forellenangeln?


----------



## Forelle74 (7. Juni 2020)

Hallo
Feringasee kenn ich zu zumindest angeltechnisch nicht.
In der Nähe ist der Isarkanal.
Da kann man gut Forellen Fischen. 
Für 3 Teilstücke gibts Tageskarten. 
Die Mooshäuslweiher sind in der Nähe von Unterschleißheim im Hackermoos.
Sind Privat aber man bekommt leicht Tageskarten. 

Sonst gäbe es  noch:
Mooshäuslgraben
Neufarner Mühlseen
Hollerner See
Heimstettener See
Fischgut Waldheim(ist aber ein Forellen Puff)

Bist du mobil oder auf öffentliche angewiesen? 

Wenn du noch genauere oder mehr Infos brauchst schreib mich einfach an, oder frag hier.
Grüße Michi.


----------



## dreampike (8. Juni 2020)

Hi, 
der Feringasee und der Hollernersee werden im Frühjahr und im Herbst mit Forellen besetzt. Tageskarten gibt es ab 1. Mai, die bis dahin verbliebenen Forellen sind mit üblichen Methoden nur sehr schwer zu fangen, am ehesten noch beim Fliegenfischen mit einer Trockenfliege oder kleinen Nymphe. Ansonsten bieten beide Seen gute Bedingungen auf Karpfen und Hechte, die aber auch nicht von alleine in den Kescher springen...


----------

